# Disinfectant for headgear?



## K Williams (Apr 20, 2005)

What disenfectant do you all use for your helmets? Preferably something that can be sprayed on, and is safe on the skin.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Apr 20, 2005)

I've got top ten headgear, but if that differs from yours, i'm sure they still clean the same. Super easy to clean just with a cloth and warm water, sometimes some vinegar diluted in water or a mild soap/shampoo. Seems to work fine, just make sure you clean it asap
Aqua


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 20, 2005)

we use disinfectant wipes...just some knock off brand that Target sales


----------



## Reikon (Apr 21, 2005)

Lysol?


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 21, 2005)

I would caution about sharing headgear and if it is shared not only would you need a disinfectant to effectively kill bacteria and viruses, an insecticide might be needed as well like the barbers/hair stylist use.


----------



## K Williams (Apr 21, 2005)

I did some websearches and ended up ordering these products:

http://www.masune.com/Fast/Product.asp?leaf_id=3164&Section=1565&Subsection=1665

http://www.masune.com/Fast/Product.asp?leaf_id=4453&Section=1565&Subsection=1665


----------

